# Standard poodle puppies in South/Southwest/Midwest



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! You're looking at many of the right things but one thing I'd pay least attention to is buyers reviews.
You don't know if they're genuine
You don't know what their experience is in selecting breeders.
A happy owner isn't necessarily an informed owner and may just be lucky.

You may have already seen this if you've cruised PF but in case you haven't, here's my personal criteria, short and long list, and some tips.

Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.
Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. Many poodle colors change thru their lives.
Temperament is lifelong trait.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my personal criteria short list:

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come. Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


The Breeder List is not a complete list so be sure to look at the Multi listings too. Every name on the list has been recommended by a PF member or several, or I have found them by searching thru websites for breeders that the recommended breeder also recommends. Then I went to every website and/or the OFA site and/or a general internet search to verify any health testing done. I only did this initially, before adding them to the list. It's up to the seeker to verify the breeders current standing.

Definitely use the Poodle Clubs for breeder referral too.


The longer breeder criteria list

Breeding Program
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing in other activities or by breeding from titled parents.
It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup
Dog Search
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
does the contract/guarantee/warranty rule out covering conditions the parents should have been tested for
do you fully understand the terms of any contract/guarantee/warranty and can you live with them
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"


! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right.
The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.


----------



## Mbrich918 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi thank you! This is a wonderfully thorough response with great food for thought. It sounds like this will be a research endeavor but that’s a good thing to find a quality breeder. I appreciate your advice.

I also read through some of the forum’s own guides on breeder research, so that was helpful too!

Morgan


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not all quality breeders maintain public facing online sites so definitely use the Poodle Club breeder referral to get as many good options as possible.

You may have already seen the Breeder List as a Sticky thread in this forum. In addition to the expected usage, look thru some of those sites, whether relevant to your particular preferences or not. This will give you a pretty good idea of what to expect to find when a breeder has a website. In assessing a site, it's not only what you _do_ see it's also what you _don't_ see that helps determine if they're someone you'd like to get to know better.

The breeder List also has links to multi-state groupings. Listing in those specific groups generally requires a level of health testing. That's something you can check yourself on the OFA site. The OFA/CHIC level testing requirements are listed on the Breeder List.

You can also do a search of PF. In the Search Community box, type in the name of the kennel or breeder with quotation marks and if there's been mention, results should come up.

I may have missed it but what variety are you looking for, what part of the country are you in, and would this be your first poodle?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep in mind, also, that reviews are a numbers game. Many stellar breeders only breed once or twice a year. You won't see many reviews, because they might only sell 8 puppies in a year. In contrast, a high volume breeder might have a lot of good reviews because they sell dozens of puppies a year. I personally would prefer to buy from the smaller breeder.


----------



## Mbrich918 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback, Rose n Poos and cowpony!

I will definitely search PF for specific breeders. I had noticed that the breeders I particularly liked only seemed to breed a few times a year and were very intentional about that. It looks like there’s a correlation between a good breeder and the wait time, which is fine with us. We’re planning to be ready for a pup in 2022. So I’m getting prepared early!

And I’d like a Standard poodle. The size, calmer demeanor and ability to do activities is what we’re looking for! We’re based in Oklahoma, so anything in the south/Midwest/southwest is convenient in terms of driving distance. And this will be our first poodle.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We'll be waiting for updates and any other questions that might come up .


----------



## Mbrich918 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you!! I'm going to check out those breeder referrals. Thank you for getting me started in the right direction. 😊


----------

